
Universal currency sign - pbnaidu
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1234-universal-currency-sign
======
mixmax
Unfortunately nobody recognises the universal currency sign, so from a
usability standpoint it doesn't make much sense to use it.

~~~
whacked_new
And thus, by definition, it is NOT universal! (sorry, couldn't resist)

------
zandorg
Why is it 3d? That makes it really hard to figure out what shape it is.

------
eru
From <http://ascii-table.com/pronunciation-guide.php> (They, too, stole it
from somewhere):

In the socialist countries, they used and are using all kinds of IBM clones
(hardware + software). It was a common practice just to rename everything (IBM
360 → ESER 1040, etc...).

Of course the "dollar" sign had to be renamed - it became the "international
currency symbol" which looks like a circle with 4 rays spreading from it: ¤
Because it looks like a (small) shining sun, in the German Democratic Republic
it was usually called "Sonne" (sun).

------
DLWormwood
I’m one of those few people who knew what this symbol meant: the character was
a standard symbol in the “MacRoman” repertoire before the introduction of the
Euro replaced that code point (high-ASCII code 219, or shift-option-2) about
the time of Mac OS 8 or 9.

